# Seems a bargain?



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

>> Here <<


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If something is too good to be true......................


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:lol: An '09 Autotrail Apache for £12,000? I'll bet if you contact the seller, there will be some interesting deposit payment terms :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Seems suspicious!!!!

Something doesnt smell right with this!!!
c


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Jezport said:


> If something is too good to be true......................


I sense a typo moment


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I've sent an email to the seller, if its a scammer let the games begin :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is nobody going to buy this wonderful bargin. :roll: :roll: I am tempted to o for it myself.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mickyc said:


> I've sent an email to the seller, if its a scammer let the games begin :wink:


Well done! This should be fun 

Gerald


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I am sitting comfortably with a good glass of wine.......

Carl


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I am sitting comfortably with a good glass of wine.......


Me too - a glass of Cava (Tesco, 3 for £10) here.

I suspect we won't hear anything for a while :roll:

Gerald


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

I've sent an email to the seller, if its a scammer let the games begin :wink:



edit

Blimey this posted itself, spooky 8O 


no reply yet, although checking my junk account I have won £500.000 on the microsoft email lottery. looks like a busy nights typing is on the way :wink:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

I've no doubt that he is currently out of the country - all you have to do is send your hard earned to an account named "nigerianscammer" and your nearly new lovely MH will be available for collection from Madrid tomorrow


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tezmcd said:


> all you have to do is send your hard earned to an account named "nigerianscammer" and your nearly new lovely MH will be available for collection from Madrid tomorrow


Is that all I have to do? Maybe I should start to think about booking a flight 

Gerald


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

It is a ranking trick which really gets up my nose - and why I never use autotrader anymore!

They advertise a vehicle at say 10k - then say oops soryy wrong price, meant to be 20k 

OR 

Advertise at 12k and then when you enquire tell you that is the deposit followed by payments of - over - . 

All it does is make the vehicle appear sooner on the rankings, or grab your attention as you think it is a bargain.

However, it is new shape, and these are getting very cheap indeed! I would suspect it would be around £25-30 What I did find amusing recently, was a new shape 4 berth going for 2k LESS than a X plate 4 berth of older shape. 

'That'll be one of those luddite vans' I said to myself!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just offered to meet vendor in London ( it's a London number ), bringing cash with me so we can do a deal on the spot if I like the van.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Just offered to meet vendor in London ( it's a London number ), bringing cash with me so we can do a deal on the spot if I like the van.


Yeah ... right ! .... :lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*seems like a bargain*

As they say."If it seems to good to be true it probaly is "

Tony


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we 've a dual thread being posted - shouldn't this one be moved to 'Advice please-am I about to be scammed?

:lol:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Check the log book! Might be a gloucester stinker, full of others peoples' goings on and damp! lol!

Just thought! Print the stolen database off and take it with you!

You could be Ace Ventura of the motorhome world :lol: 

(Don't forget to arrive with your head out of the window!)


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

OK, we're on for some scammer baiting!!!!!!

Just received a reply and its the classic "I'm not in the country" scam, here's the message I got

_Hello and thanks for your interest,

I appreciate that you contacted me. First let me say that the 2009 Autotrail Apache 634L SE Motorhome, diesel, with only 3936 miles is available for £12,000 + free shipping to your door. This motorhome has never had paintwork and needs nothing. One of the best all around driving campers you can buy. If you have been waiting on a real clean enthusiast owned Autotrail Apache you have found it.

Probably the cleanest Autotrail for sale anywhere. The interior is very clean and the body of the motorhome is in perfect condition, no dents, dings, cracks or scratches anywhere. The engine runs very smooth and strong without any mechanical issues. The transmission is also in perfect condition running without any issues, no rust at all, corrosion free vehicle. Never been in any accidents. HPI Clear.

I purchased the motorhome from England and used it while I worked there. Now because of the financial crisis I moved for a new job in Hungary. I brought the campervan here in Hungary with me, but as the crisis is getting worse I can't afford to keep it anymore. Probably you are wondering why I am selling it for such a low price. The market price for right handed vehicles is very low in Hungary and having a lower price than the UK market will bring me a buyer faster than having a high one.

If you have any further questions please do not hesitate ask.
Best Regards,
Robert Hunter_

Right, I'm off to start the baiting, watch this space :wink:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Scammer! lol! Anyone got any dodgy cheques he can pay him with? Lol! Scam the scammer - lol! I think there is a website somehere, where they scam scammers - Can't remember what it is called, but a search should pop it up.

Offer to give him 20k if he brings it to the uk!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Interesting that the phone number area code given in the advert 02086 is not a valid area code.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

rayc said:


> Interesting that the phone number area code given in the advert 02086 is not a valid area code.


Have you been trying to get there first ! .... :lol:


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I live in Hungary so will email him see what happens. The phone code for Hungary is 0036 if it is a mobile number it will start with (0036)30
Waz


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Just been looking at the photos and they were not taken in Hungary. Must have planed the sale before he left the UK
Waz


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

waz said:


> Just been looking at the photos and they were not taken in Hungary. Must have planed the sale before he left the UK
> Waz


The properties of the Auto trader photos show they were taken in March this year.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rayc did not look at any dates, only the main ad and the photos.
Waz


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Scammer! lol! Anyone got any dodgy cheques he can pay him with? Lol! Scam the scammer - lol! I think there is a website somehere, where they scam scammers - Can't remember what it is called, but a search should pop it up.
> 
> Offer to give him 20k if he brings it to the uk!


No need apparently :- _is available for £12,000 + free shipping to your door_

That is unless "Free shipping" is not what it seems to be.

Just a thought: It can't be one of the "Flooded" ones can it?

Tco


----------



## henrisilver (Oct 15, 2007)

Discover (Kent) have one on offer -2007 model for....£36961 :twisted:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

henrisilver said:


> Discover (Kent) have one on offer -2007 model for....£36961 :twisted:


Must be an old advert, they closed the site down 6 months ago!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Stop worrying lads,I've just bought it only cost me £12,000.... Ooh & £400 pm over 10 years.
They can't catch me I can smell a Bargain from a mile away :!: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

waz said:


> Just been looking at the photos and they were not taken in Hungary. Must have planed the sale before he left the UK
> Waz





rayc said:


> henrisilver said:
> 
> 
> > Discover (Kent) have one on offer -2007 model for....£36961 :twisted:
> ...


Waz - the scammer has never owned the van - he's lifted the photo from someone else's ad - perhaps even Discover's but more likely a private owner's - and simply re-advertised it. He's hoping that someone will be greedy enough to send him at least a holding deposit, if not the full amount, before even seeing the van. Did you notice that the number plates have been obliterated? That's to prevent anyone, including the police, tracing the true owner.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am really going to enjoy keeping an eye on this thread !!!

Isnt it sad though that someone who is not as worldy wise as others coud lose an awful lot of money this way?

I just hope that someone somewhere comes up with a way of catching these B*****ds at their own game.

I had a very dodgy enq about a Hymer I was selling a while ago, all sorts of excuses why they couldnt come to me "Please can youi bring it here, cash waiting blah blah" I told them if they wanted it to come and get it. never heard another thing which told me everything I needed to know !!!

Let the amusement begin !!!!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

rayc said:


> Interesting that the phone number area code given in the advert 02086 is not a valid area code.


Yes it is. It just has the space in the wrong place. The number is (020) 8663 5398 which is a London number, from a block assigned to BT. Chances are it'll be on a VoIP, and the user could be anywhere, though.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Emaid the chap and said I lived in Hungary and was coming over to UK and can I meet hin to view the van. No answer as yet will give it 2 more days.
Waz


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

This is fun!!!!!!!

I just hope some poor soul doesnt loose their shirt over it because they are not MHF members :evil:


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

If it turns out to be genuine  we will all get knocked down in the rush :lol:


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

lufc said:


> If it turns out to be genuine  we will all get knocked down in the rush :lol:


I shall be crying into my beer :lol:


----------



## Proff (Jul 22, 2005)

Typical Scam, but some people fall for them...
If you want to tie them up for a while, make sure you set up a yahoo.com or hotmail.com or gmail.com email address DO NOT PLAY from your OWN ADDRESS.
use this site>>
http://419eater.com/
for tips and some good reading...
I personally have 2 in the trophy room :lol: 
Be very careful tho' make sure that you NEVER give true details of your own..
I have my Alter ego scambaiters file laminated for reference and to make sure I don't screw up :?

Remember also, while you are playing them, you are giving some other poor bugger a break and maybe saving someone from being scammed....

My ultimate aim on 419 eater.com is to get a Western Union money order for $25 from a scammer to prove that he is trustworthy ...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Look at the vendors name. That should tell you something
Robert (Bob) Hunter


Dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

OK folks.
I too received the standard email shown before.
I replied that I would be happy to visit Hungary to inspect the vehicle, but I needed to know how paymant was to be arranged ( assuming the MH was OK ).
Just received the following :-


Hi,

The transaction will run secured and insured by eBay Motors, not in person because I am abroad and the shipping will be handled by eBay Motors. The shipping will take 4-5 business days.
First of all, the vehicle will be insured during transit so no damage can occur. Don't worry about that.
Secondly, you will receive all appropriate documents along with the vehicle. Naturally, I will sign the section 8 in the V5 form so you can easily transfer the car into your name.
Thirdly, since I presume you are not familiar with eBay Motors Protection Program, I have briefly described the transaction steps below:

1. Buyer, seller reach an agreement (price and delivery conditions)
2. Buyer sends money to eBay Motors.
3. eBay Motors confirms to seller that the amount has been received.
4. Seller performs the required services (shipping, insurance).
5. Buyer accepts delivery and informs eBay Motors about the agreement.
6. eBay Motors releases the money to seller.

As you can see, you will receive the camper BEFORE any money is released to me. You will get the chance to inspect it, test drive it and everything you like while your money is still safely held in eBay Motors account. ONLY after you confirm to eBay Motors that you agree with the vehicle, they will release the money to me.

If, for some reason, you disagree with the motorhome (I assure you that is NOT going to happen since the vehicle is in IMMACULATE condition inside and out) it will be shipped back to me on MY EXPENSE and eBay Motors will send your money back to you.

From the moment you receive the car you have 5 days to inspect it. If is not like I said or something is not ok with it you can reject it and eBay Motors will fully refund you and the vehicle will be shipped back to me, on my expense.

eBay Motors will transfer the money to me, only after you will confirm them the purchase of the vehicle. Until then, the money will be safe kept by eBay Motors and not released to me.
The car will be shipped directly to your requested address, as soon as I will have the payment confirmation from eBay Motors. eBay Motors will hold the money until you will receive, inspect and accept the vehicle.

Let me know if you want to buy it sending your address and the buyer`s name.
Regards,
Robert 


Ebay ? I thought it was AutoTrader. I must ask him to clarify. And I will collect, saving him fees and shipping costs.

More to come.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

BINGO!!!!! GOT 'IM!!!

Ebay Motors is an American site...........and it aint there either  

Also - the link in the original OP doesnt work any more.....
Carl


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

ahhh! So the chap has opened an account called 'Ebay Motors' eh? link to a cloned site for the web, pay for the thing, never see it!

Sorted!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

email off autotrader, as we all knew
Dear Customer

Our records show that you have recently been in contact with the seller of a AUTO-TRAIL APACHE for £12000.

We are writing to advise you that this advert has been removed from our website as we have concerns in regard to the adverts authenticity.

If you are considering purchasing this vehicle please ensure you have visited our online Safety & Security centre http://www.autotrader.co.uk/safety_and_security/ and reviewed all the advice offered.

If you have already entered into any transactions with the seller, please contact us on the number below.

Legal & Compliance Team - 01925 294614 / 0845 345 3450

However, please note that whilst we have policies in place to deter and prevent unethical and fraudulent activities, we have no liability in respect of any loss and/or damage that you may suffer as a result of your dealings with an advertiser and/or your purchase of a vehicle advertised on our website.

Our advice to motorists who are buying a car, is to follow a few simple steps:

Vehicle check

If you do one piece of research, do this. A vehicle data check is the smartest investment you will make when buying a car. The check will reveal if the car has been reported stolen, has outstanding finance on it, has been written-off or scrapped, and what the full spec of the vehicle should be.

Seeing the Car!

You should never buy a car without seeing or driving it first! Make sure you're fully insured to drive the seller's car, and take evidence of this with you.

The payment

Never wire money abroad - it is almost always a 'fraudulent' seller. Pay for the vehicle when you are collecting it from the seller. Get a receipt for any payment you make, especially if you're paying cash. Get two copies - one for you and one them. Make sure the car's details and the seller's address are on both, and that both copies are signed.

Vehicle Valuation

Check the market value of the vehicle.

If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.
The visit

Always visit the seller at their home address. Don't arrange to meet them at a motorway service station, a lay-by or any other address aside from the one where they live. Check the address is the same as the one listed on the V5C document.

Take the original advert with you, plus the notes you made during you phone conversation will the seller. This will enable you to check details like mileage and tax are the same as you were told during the call.

The paperwork

You must see the V5C document, the service history, the MOT. Everything must be present and correct, or you should walk away from the deal.

Make sure all the documents are original - don't accept photocopies.

Examine the logbook (V5C) carefully. Check the seller is the recorded keeper in the V5C. If not, they're not legally entitled to sell you the car. Check the registration number is correct, as well as the vehicle identification number. Lots of dealer stamps in the logbook means it's likely the car is well maintained. It's always worth calling the garage to check they did carry out the work.

The DVLA has released stolen V5C document reference numbers as follows:

- BG8229501 to BG9999030

- BI2305501 to BI2800000

Checking the car

Look under the bonnet and check the vehicle identification number (VIN) is the same as that on the V5C. The VIN number is commonly found on the chassis, on the windscreen or on the floor by the driver's seat.

Kind regards

Trish Handley

Legal & Compliance

Auto Trader

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This e-mail is sent on behalf of Trader Media Group Limited, Registered Office: Auto Trader House, Cutbush Park Industrial Estate, Danehill, Lower Earley, Reading, Berkshire, RG6 4UT(Registered in England No. 4768833). This email and any files transmitted with it are confidential and may be legally privileged, and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. If you have received this email in error please notify the sender. This email message has been swept for the presence of computer viruses. www.securecomputing.com


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

I have just received the same reply as above from Auto Trader

Waz


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Awww - they spoilt our fun :evil: 

I presume they've contacted the seller too, although he might think he's netted a sucker, and will try to continue with the transaction.

Gerald


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just had the same note from Autotrader, but I think I will still try Robert just once more.


----------

